# For Lily and Peeves



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

:ahhhhh:Thanks for that (I think) Poodlerunner. BF and the vet used to joke about that when the dogs were very young (read before Lily was spayed). She always looked pretty nervous. I can't say I blame her. She weighs 36 pounds and Peeves is over 90. Those would have been very big puppies for her to whelp!

As an aside though, here we have yet another dopey mutt that somebody paid good money for! He is kind of cute even so!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Good point. That is a cute mutt 

pr


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

If you're talking about a Shepherd/Poodle mix then I happen to own one of those "dopey mutts". Jasper (my dopey mutt) is a beautiful, intelligent, laid back dog who is also a St.John's Ambulance therapy dog. When he was being evaluated to be a therapy dog the evaluator approached me after and said he was her absolute favorite....... he visits long term care homes and cheers up the residents.... he also goes to an elementary school once a week and reads with kids that have reading difficulties....I have noticed a huge improvement in some of theses kids reading abilities since we started. When we walk Jasper we get stopped frequently by people commenting on his beautiful looks and character.

Dopey mutt.......Go figure.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I can't see the pictures you guys are referring to.

I don't know what a Shepadoodle looks like. Critterluvr, I understand you are not feeling the love of the forum towards Jasper, but do you want to show us his picture? Also, does Jasper shed? Just curious.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Loveable Useful dopy mutt with brains. LOL
Look up dopy it means lay-back and maybe a bit sleepy.
We misuse a lot of words and their meanings become blurred in time.
Dopy never did really have negative meanings. It is miss-used or in this case miss-understood.
Eric.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHAAAAT? You mean it wouldn't look like this?????


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't know Eric....Dopey mutt to me just didn't sound like a complimentary description.

Just saying, dogs that happen to be a Poodle cross and not a purebred Poodle can actually be really nice dogs....... I know because I have 2 of them. 
I really love dogs, so I get weary of the "other dog" bashing. 
Sure, bash the greedy breeders. Just leave the dogs alone. :amen:

Mini poo.......I'll try and post a pic of Jasper later. Yes, he sheds buckets!!

P.S. I personally think that dog Poodlerunner posted is super cute!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Critterluvr, no insult to Jasper intended. He sounds like a wonderful smart dog, however if you don't know that most of us here are saddened by the doodle craze then you don't quite get what PF is about. We all share a desire to see the maintenance and improvement of poodles above all else. Doodles of all sorts diminish poodles as well as the other breeds involved in making them. I wouldn't be happy to see Peeves being bred to anything other than a good GSD girl. Most members who have mixes totally understand that we are happy to have them as members and to share news, pictures and knowledge of their dogs, but also know that 100% poodles are at the heart of this forum.

I suspect the OP meant the post with a sense of humor. Hurt feelings never should have come into the picture.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

Lily cd re..... I understand, I know this is a Poodle forum and I too love Poodles.
I have no problem with the sense of humour aspect, I just think it was the dopey mutt comment that really bugged me.... 
I like this forum and that's why I hang around, I truly feel for the most part that people are pretty open minded and mean well. Sometimes I just get a lil' defensive and feel it's my job to stick up for my dogs....who I love just as much as you guys love your Poodles!


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

Here's his pic, people often ask me if he's an Irish Wolfhound cross....and I can see why, lol.
And sorry it's upside down, my IPad just does this and I don't know how to correct it.....


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Jasper is gorgeous!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Jasper is very cute! Also as Eric well pointed out I think we can all be sure that he is very smart since he comes from two breeds known for their brainiac abilities. I don't hold anything against the dogs, but really despise the breeders of hybrids who detract from both parent breeds through their irresponsible and greedy actions. German Shepherd dogs in the US have horrible health issues (hip dysplasia, bloat risk, etc) and more GSD breeders should be working to improve the breed rather than throwing in with the designer dog crowd, just as for poodle, etc breeders who do the same.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, I have had two purebred GSD's in the past and they both had to be put down at 8 yrs due to serious health problems. As much as I love the breed I swore never to have another as it was just too heart breaking to lose them at a young age.
I guess that's why I decided on a cross this time, but I know there are still no guarantees....


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Critterluvr said:


> Yes, I have had two purebred GSD's in the past and they both had to be put down at 8 yrs due to serious health problems. As much as I love the breed I swore never to have another as it was just too heart breaking to lose them at a young age.
> I guess that's why I decided on a cross this time, but I know there are still no guarantees....


Do not be swayed by the erroneous messages that Cross breeds (hybrids) are more vigorous or healthy. It is not true. In very many cases the health issues are compounded. For example: over and under-shot jaws and teeth problems resulting. The hip displaysia seen in spoos and Labs is worse in labradoodles. This does not mean that cross-breeds are always a problem. Some are more vigorous and healthy. And most are cute. It's a lottery.
Eric.:angel2:


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Critterluvr said:


> Here's his pic, people often ask me if he's an Irish Wolfhound cross....and I can see why, lol.
> And sorry it's upside down, my IPad just does this and I don't know how to correct it.....


Interesting because when I saw the picture of the first shep-poo I thought he/she looked like an Irish wolfhound!


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

Don't worry Eric I am not an easily influenced person and don't pay any attention to "hype". With both of my Spoo crosses I didn't get them because of the "designer breed" status or because they were supposed to be "hypoallergenic". With both of them I got them simply because I thought they were both mixes of two breeds I love and would turn out to be nice dogs. I knew very well that both dogs would probably shed but that didn't matter to me. (Having said that.....holy crap does Jasper shed a lot!!!:argh
I actually live very simply and "designer" anything turns me of.....when people ask what kind my dogs are I prefer not to use the term Doodle, I just tell them what they are. I love telling them Jasper's mix as a matter of fact because usually their jaws drop....lol.
Anyway, as I've mentioned before, my next dog will be a Poodle...... Glad I don't have to make that decision right now because...... oh my gosh, SO many colours to choose from. Today I love silver.....yesterday I loved apricot.....tomorrow I want black.....sigh.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I think Jasper is actually cuter than an Irish Wolfhound (no offense to wolfhound owners) but I certainly see the resemblance. I can understand your wanting a mix of your two favorite dogs but I could not live with a shedding dog again. So if I were to ever go with a mix of breeds dog again, it would have to be two nonshedding dogs. But that is just me.

Thanks for sharing, Critterluvr.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

MiniPoo said:


> I can understand your wanting a mix of your two favorite dogs but I could not live with a shedding dog again. So if I were to ever go with a mix of breeds dog again, it would have to be two nonshedding dogs. But that is just me .


Me too.........SO tired of vacuuming!!!


----------

